
Deploy Scalable and Highly Available Web App (Omaha Server) on AWS Cloud - blackesthole
https://medium.com/@ptuladhar3/deploy-scalable-and-highly-available-web-app-omaha-server-on-aws-cloud-69e26df7c85b
======
blackesthole
Deploy Omaha (Google Update) server on Amazon ECS using CloudFormation

